# Processing Time



## hmchic (Jul 27, 2016)

How long does it take for TUG to approve a new for sale listing?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2016)

ads are approved within 24 hours (usually much quicker as they are approved throughout the day)


----------

